# Gtechniq C4 - 30ml £18.92 instead of £42.50.



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure if it's been posted already. 

Amazon UK selling 30ml C4 for £18.92.

15ml is listed as £19.90.

Get in quick before someone spots it. 🤣🤣


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just got my order in :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Direct link to page here

It now says £22.50 down to £18.92.

Never can tell with Amazon what the real RRP is...


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Good find.:thumb:

Just got my order in.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

£18.92 delivered vs normal £48 delivered from normal detailing suppliers is a no brainer!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cyclonetog said:


> Direct Link Here
> 
> It now says £22.50 down to £18.92.
> 
> Never can tell with Amazon what the real RRP is...


Just look at the RRP on any other site.

It's £40 plus.

I think Amazon have messed up the RRP and selling price.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

It's been around this price for three weeks or so now. I've bought 4 so far and tempted to order another couple in case Amazon twig lol


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Just bought myself 2


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's a good deal


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just seen this on Insta. Cracking price TBH!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Must resist a bargain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We don't have any trim on our car but that's a cracking price.

Will we buy a car that will need it in the future is the question??????


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Must resist a bargain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We don't have any trim on our car but that's a cracking price.
> 
> Will we buy a car that will need it in the future is the question??????


I was thinking the same. Barely any plastic on the Pulsar.... The works van is a Bipper, so the bumpers are pretty much 100% plastic :lol: Must resist.


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Ordered with free next day delivery, tidy.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

What a bargain. Unfortunately, "the item does not ship to your country" popped up.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

iPlod999 said:


> Just look at the RRP on any other site.
> 
> It's £40 plus.
> 
> I think Amazon have messed up the RRP and selling price.


Not necessarily.

The SiO2 / phenyltrimethoxysilane in C4 has a finite shelf life, and it may just be that the 30ml bottles sat in the Amazon warehouse are very close to this so they need to shift stock before it needs to be dumped.

Having said that though I'm definitely buying one of the 30ml ones at that price for my wife's MINI (so much plastic trim) :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bought - Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

If you don't have much trim, nothing stopping you applying it to wheels also!!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

They've obviously made a big mistake there as that's less than the cost price.

Might get a few myself! :lol:

Alex


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

I've cracked, order placed as my 30ml bottle of solution finish is nearly empty, just wandering how accurate the use within 3 months of opening is as I know if it's anything like solution finish 30ml of C4 will do the wifes S80 and the minimal plastic on my XF 4 times over.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonder when they will run out ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Wonder when they will run out ?


I've not resisted and bought it and now the stock level say's only 5 left in stock.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I got the last one. Delivery date was the 22nd and it's moved out to saying usually 1-3 weeks.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Kerr said:


> I think I got the last one. Delivery date was the 22nd and it's moved out to saying usually 1-3 weeks.


Still saying £18.92 though, you would have thought they would have clocked there's something wrong with the price by now with the rush of orders


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

BruceVolvo said:


> Still saying £18.92 though, you would have thought they would have clocked there's something wrong with the price by now with the rush of orders


I've ordered it. So it's probably a 30ml bottle of water. :lol:

Does it have a shelf life? Maybe it's older stock needing moved on?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Seems there are a few more as well

Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer £18.92
https://amzn.to/31mKZfx

Gtechniq 0.015 C5 Wheel Armour 15ml £20.01
https://amzn.to/2PczqoK


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> I've not resisted and bought it and now the stock level say's only 5 left in stock.


I bought 2 earlier at around 2pm and email saying delivery 23-24 October.

14 left in stock when I ordered but when I went back in after I'd ordered there was still 14 left in stock :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gtechniq C4 Permanent (30 ml) Trim Restorer £18.92

Direct Link here

Gtechniq C4 Permanent (15ml) Trim Restorer £21.74

Direct Link here


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

They've changed the price, its £18.86 now. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine has been dispatched.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Ordered


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Lordy all these bargains are emptying my wallet faster then I can fill it up, there went another £39 (for 2) :-}
They're now out of stock but seem to be honouring the price for when back in stock...


> Temporarily out of stock.
> Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your account will only be charged when we dispatch the item.


Cheers for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine has been delivered to my house in Aberdeen. I'll not be back there until tomorrow..


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Two of mine arrived today although they were the 15ml size instead of the 30ml. I’m sure that Amazon will sort it out though. Ideally they will just refund one of the 30ml bottles that I should have got as 2 x 15ml is better than one 30ml in terms of it otherwise going off once opened.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My 30ml bottle arrived yesterday.


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

Temporarily out of stock now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Is it really as good as it says?
I have a 2018 Mini which has so much black plastic trims, i've just applied Black wow which brought them up great but would Gtech be better? look better/ last longer?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

robby71 said:


> look better/ last longer?


Yes and Yes:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

robby71 said:


> Is it really as good as it says?
> ?


Works well on my mini....... lasting YEARS
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369091


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> My 30ml bottle arrived yesterday.


Only sent a 15ml bottle , but ok got. Refund 
So got a freebie

Will try it later


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Not 100% sure what size I received..box has 15ml on it..the bottle is blank in both the 15/30ml boxes..but it looks like 30ml!


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mine's arriving tomorrow, with some G5 as I'm all out.

For those that have had a delivery does the packaging, or bottle, have a manufacturing / use by date on it?


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

CharliesTTS said:


> Not 100% sure what size I received..box has 15ml on it..the bottle is blank in both the 15/30ml boxes..but it looks like 30ml!


I bought the wheel armour 15ml. Last month. It's the same size.

So I think you have the 15 ml

My trim restoration had 15 ml on box too


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine's just arrived, 30ml bottle.

No expiry date/production date that I can see.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Here's mine stood next to 10ml liquid..think it must be 30ml?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

30 ml bottle arrived this afternoon.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

CharliesTTS said:


> Here's mine stood next to 10ml liquid..think it must be 30ml?


This is a 30ml bottle...










... your bottles cap looks a lot smaller or you've got a very odd lens on your camera?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Fatboy40 said:


> This is a 30ml bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, think you're right - it looks smaller! Haven't got a can of drink in the house to compare it though!

I'm thinking 15ml now!


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks op! My 30 ml arrived yesterday. I'll be using it on my Polo GTi's black plastic areas in the spring. 

There are no dates on my bottle or box either.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

My order was for 30ml received 15ml instead returning.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Double check you orderings as they do offer 30ml and 15ml within the same listing.

30ml - https://amzn.to/2oJC7Dp

15ml https://amzn.to/2N9e4Hc


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Ste T said:


> Double check you orderings as they do offer 30ml and 15ml within the same listing.
> 30ml - https://amzn.to/33RPFeQ
> 
> 15ml https://amzn.to/33RPAry


I made sure ordering the 30ml, even says on the order.:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine arrived today. As I'm overseas i got the OH to open it and check so 2 x 30ml for me. No use by dates on mine either just the use within 3 months of opening :thumb:


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Mines just arrived and it's a 30ml box and bottle.

Anybody got any real world experience of how long it lasts once the bottle is opened as I doubt I'll use a qtr of the bottle on the wifes S80 and maybe the same again if I start on the XF interior door kick plates etc?


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

The bottle has the size printed into the glass on the bottom, so easy to check you have the correct size.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I used a full 15ml bottle on my Focus Mk3 but there are loads of plastic trims, spoilers etc.

It was done 18 months ago and still looks like its just been done but it is a garage queen and only covered about 3000 miles since.

Just received the 30ml from amazon. That will do the wifes Skoda and probably do some more on the focus especially interior. Not sure if ive got the heart after finding someone has done this over the weekend.:wall:


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

BruceVolvo said:


> Mines just arrived and it's a 30ml box and bottle.
> 
> Anybody got any real world experience of how long it lasts once the bottle is opened as I doubt I'll use a qtr of the bottle on the wifes S80 and maybe the same again if I start on the XF interior door kick plates etc?


This thread prompted me to check my current supply...I found a 15ml bottle in the back of the detailing cupboard which was purchased in 2011! I applied it without any problem, but no idea on what the longevity will be like. Also put in an order for a fresh 30ml bottle, just in case


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

Also ordered some, great price.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

its out of stock ...my experience was it washed off in rain leaving a real mess...you have to ensure the vehicle stays clear of any water for 24 hours minimum and any plasics have to be cleaned with the likes of IPA/apc ...so unless the car can be kept in a garage or covered up then its a bit risky to use as all it takes is a bit of moisture and the stuffs gone heck even in summer a bit of early morning mist/dew and its ruined


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

robtech said:


> its out of stock ...my experience was it washed off in rain leaving a real mess...you have to ensure the vehicle stays clear of any water for 24 hours minimum and any plasics have to be cleaned with the likes of IPA/apc ...so unless the car can be kept in a garage or covered up then its a bit risky to use as all it takes is a bit of moisture and the stuffs gone heck even in summer a bit of early morning mist/dew and its ruined


C4, DLUX and the like are superb, long lasting products in my experience. The key is in the preparation (as with most LSP's) and, when prepared and applied as directed, you are rewarded with a durable, long lasting and good looking protection that last considerably longer than easier to apply traditional products.

They are definitely worth the effort. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ordered one 30ml bottle, want to try using it on the inside, anyone got any before and after pics of an inside done with this?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> ordered one 30ml bottle, want to try using it on the inside, anyone got any before and after pics of an inside done with this?


What on the inside are you intending to use it on?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> What on the inside are you intending to use it on?


lower panel stuff, bits that get kicked and scuffed by idiots


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Gtechniq C2 v3 Liquid Crystal Spray had dropped in price now. 
£17.92 free delivery -


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good stuff BUT why not try Koch Chemie nano magic plastcare?

500ml for £13 off Amazon. It's one of the best trim restorers available!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> It's good stuff BUT why not try Koch Chemie nano magic plastcare?
> 
> 500ml for £13 off Amazon. It's one of the best trim restorers available!


Do you know of a review? As this would be a great buy..... :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Is anyone still waiting for theirs to arrive? I bought two lots even though they were showing as out of stock, then a few days later Amazon took payment (the advert advised payment will be taken once back in stock).

That was over 5 weeks ago and all I’ve had is an email advising that the product should be with me shortly.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Kev.O
I'm in the same situation as yourself, I'd have thought the great buying power of Amazon would easily have been able to buy more - however the low price will probably deter them for honouring the orders? (can't find the cynical smiley !)
I did notice in the email I received they did offer to let me cancel the order...
S


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Ste T said:


> Gtechniq C2 v3 Liquid Crystal Spray had dropped in price now.
> £17.92 free delivery - quote]
> 
> Now £13.20 delivered - thanks for the link :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ste T said:


> Gtechniq C2 v3 Liquid Crystal Spray had dropped in price now.
> £17.92 free delivery - quote]
> 
> And 5 litres is on a lightning deal at £78. Most places are charging £125. Thanks as well:thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hi Kev.O
> I'm in the same situation as yourself, I'd have thought the great buying power of Amazon would easily have been able to buy more - however the low price will probably deter them for honouring the orders? (can't find the cynical smiley !)
> I did notice in the email I received they did offer to let me cancel the order...
> S


Shame to hear it's not just me. I did see that part of the email but was hoping to hold out and receive the product.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Kev.O said:


> Shame to hear it's not just me. I did see that part of the email but was hoping to hold out and receive the product.


Me too, I'll hold on until Amazon 'fess up, in hope...


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Had an email from Amazon stating they can't fulfill the order so they have cancelled it


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Tone said:


> Had an email from Amazon stating they can't fulfill the order so they have cancelled it


Your not the only one mate,i told three of my friends about the offer and they all received the same email as you.SJ.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Tone said:


> Had an email from Amazon stating they can't fulfill the order so they have cancelled it


Same here


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes same here as well I’m afraid.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

None in stock at the moment but they have it listed at less than £20 again:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00IOMDVWA/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

RS3 said:


> None in stock at the moment but they have it listed at less than £20 again:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00IOMDVWA/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Thanks for the heads up!!
Just ordered some and double checked the invoice says 30ml :thumb:

Nothing to lose really...
See what happens.

Ta
Mike


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

... temp out of stock .....


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

Happy to wait for mine if I can get 30ml for less than £20- I'm in no rush for it.
Or have the order cancelled and get any payment back.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Brilliant find, stuck an order in just in case.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

It's up there for £39 for me...?


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

TeddyRuxpin said:


> It's up there for £39 for me...?


Yeah, noticed this earlier - no longer advertised at £19ish..

See what happens with my order....

Mike


----------



## Tmj0701 (May 10, 2020)

Seems amazon pulled their usual trick...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

Yep, I got the same email.
Ah well, nothing lost...

Mike

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Now I've got £40 burning a hole in my pocket (I bought two), what shall I buy now


----------



## Tmj0701 (May 10, 2020)

Fatboy40 said:


> Now I've got £40 burning a hole in my pocket (I bought two), what shall I but now


I'm glad I'm not the only one with that mentality...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tmj0701 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with that mentality...


Aaaaaand I've spent it (and an extra £15)


----------

